# Puppy transformation pictures!



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

I don't think there's a thread like this yet, but let's see all of your then and now pictures!

Here are some of Callie  I did my best to match up what I had haha. I used to have a lot more baby pictures but I lost them along with my phone .



For reference, I'm 5' 0.5" and my boyfriend is 6' 2".


What happened to my baby puppy!?!?


Not much has changed here.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

amazing how fast they grow !!!!! awesome pup


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

This picture might be huge because I'm too lazy to resize. But here's Sans' before after from
8weeks to 8months. or rather. 8months to 8 weeks. I've posted it before, but I figured in the sport of your thread:


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Ooooh Sansa is so beautiful! What a big change hahaha. Callie is actually 9 months as of yesterday so her pictures are about the same time span apart as Sansa's .


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

They grow too fast. I miss itty bitty little baby Logan, that I could carry around in one arm.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Geebs: (deserves a few since I've had her before her eyes were open)




























Nug:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Then...


Now...


Not much has changed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh hey i was just looking at roxie's baby pics


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Then








Now








Then 








Now








Then(8weeks)








Now









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

6 weeks (still with breeder)









3.5 months, the "Did my breeder con me into getting a white GSD because look at those ears" phase









1st birthday
















Few months ago, 4 years old


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Then:








Now:
































<3


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I did one for throw back Thursday a few months back. It's not exactly a "now" picture, but he doesn't look much different. 
9 weeks to 9 months. (He is now 1 year).


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> I did one for throw back Thursday a few months back. It's not exactly a "now" picture, but he doesn't look much different.
> 9 weeks to 9 months. (He is now 1 year).


Ah, so cute!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I suppose I'll make a contribution . Made this a few months back, as well. That puppy picture, in particular, makes me squee.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Everyone as adults:


Behold:




I don't have puppy pictures of Pip and Maisy, but here are some teenage pictures:
Teenage Pip:


Teenage Maisy:


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Tainted said:


> I suppose I'll make a contribution . Made this a few months back, as well. That puppy picture, in particular, makes me squee.



am glad you re-shared it !!! I missed it... stunning little pup picture...


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I love this thread! So many adorable puppies 

Puppy Charlie sleeping on the chase


1 Year Old Charlie sleeping on the chase


Snowy Puppy Charlie


Teenage Charlie in the Spring


One Year Old Charlie with his first home grooming


He seriously doesn't look like the same dog! I can't believe how much he's changed.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

sassafras said:


> I don't have puppy pictures of Pip and Maisy, but here are some teenage pictures:
> Teenage Pip:


Soooo...Pip was always an old man? lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> Soooo...Pip was always an old man? lol


Hahah, I know? I always joke about that with him, he was born old.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Gangly baby...










Now...


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't have any baby pictures of Pen 

Teenage Bubbles:









Now Bubbles:









Baby Kimma:









Now Kimma:









LITTLE baby Jari:









Bigger but still little baby Jari:









Now Jari:


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

So I'm kind of late to this thread but I just found puppy pictures and wanted to share 

I think he was around 10-12 weeks in the first and 6 months old in the second.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Aww I missed a bunch of these!! How cute <3 <3 I have some that I took this weekend that would be cute to share if I can find a comparable puppy picture. I lost all of my photos when I lost my phone because they weren't saved on my computer, but I had a couple that I had uploaded to Photobucket to share on this forum. The only thing is the quality is not as good as the originals, but that's okay. I'll try to make something later!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Oooh, I love this thread. Cute, cute puppies!


Here is Belle as a puppy...approx. 9 weeks old...
IMG_9877a by rzyg, on Flickr


and now....at a year
IMG_1550a by rzyg, on Flickr


Maya as a puppy....



and now....at 8 yrs of age
IMG_9690awbrb by rzyg, on Flickr


Angel as a 4 month old puppy...



and now at 5yrs of age...
IMG_6028c by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

^Oooooh the eyes!!!!! What kind of dog is Belle? They're all so soft and fluffy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

*@dogsule* Belle was the CUTEST puppy! Maya was such a puff ball. Angel truly is an angel! She's gorgeous.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

CalliePup said:


> ^Oooooh the eyes!!!!! What kind of dog is Belle? They're all so soft and fluffy!




NO clue really, she was abandoned on the street of Kentucky at 8 weeks of age and made the trip to WI after my daughter saw her on petfinder. We think she is a cocker/aussie mix. She is about 16" at the shoulder and weighs about 25lbs. She does have some herding breed in her, that is for sure.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> *@dogsule* Belle was the CUTEST puppy! Maya was such a puff ball. Angel truly is an angel! She's gorgeous.



Thank you! I laugh at her puppy pic now cause of her little rat tail....look at it now though. Who would have known that little rat tail would grow into the fluffy sword it is today!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

lookit the baby armpit wrinkles!!!!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I found some more of Mia!! I'm so freaking happy,haha

























Now


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

from this Fynn grows up


Cheyenne grows up








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a whole thread on Kratos' transformations. 

Week 10








Week 20 (current)


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

None of Raggy or the Newf,where gotten once pretty much full grown.
So my childhood dog and my parents Corgi. That dog had some huge change in color!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

This is such a great thread!

I have several bazillion of Samwise borzoi...

One week









Two weeks 









Four weeks









Six weeks









Eight weeks









Three months









Four months 









Now at six months!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have these for everybody but Bug - hold tight and I'll edit them in.
Kylie:








6-8 weeks.









2 1/2 years.

Molly:








8 weeks (might be 9, I can't remember)









20 weeks.

Thud:








8 weeks









Just shy of 2 years.









(Breeders picture - I think he's about 10 weeks)









Almost 8.


----------



## MyDawgBitez (Oct 15, 2014)

Cheyenne really wins cutest dog in this thread!!!! What type of dog is she?


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Thud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little baby Thud gets me every time!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper 6 weeks:









8 weeks


12 weeks old


6 months


Little over a year old, 14 months



And now at 2 years old. LOOK at all that coat. lol And he is not done growing it out just yet. 





Mason 6 weeks


Mason at 14 weeks (he is 15 now)


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

2 weeks:








7 weeks :








12 weeks:








21 weeks:








now at 32 weeks:


----------

